

Is Steven A. Cohen Buying Off the U.S. Government? - the_watcher
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/johncassidy/2013/03/did-stevie-cohen-just-buy-off-the-us-government.html

======
etherael
Can't tell you how enormously surprised I am by this. :/

------
joshAg
yes.

------
jgalt212
maybe only for a bit. The Feds just arrested one of Cohen's top lieutenants.

[http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2013/03/29/sac-capital-
manager-a...](http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2013/03/29/sac-capital-manager-
arrested-on-insider-trading-charges/)

